# Cracked carbon-Giant comes through



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

Giant rep. came to store today, and looked at frame. The word is that it will be under warranty. As all the frames are the same in the line, the only difference is in the paint scheme. I can get a lower scheme immediatly or the orginal in 6 weeks.
My LBS has offered a rental bike, but for how long i don't know. 6 weeks seems like a long time to use their bike. Thanks to my LBS Hutche's in Bend Or.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I would like to see some pictures, what bike was it, what year?


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*Op*

It is 09 Defy advance. crack is on seat tube between top tube and water cage. The crack was about 2 inches long. It sounds like there was no problems from the rep.

Thanks Giant. we've spent over 12,000 in Giant bikes alone in the last year. Now we're going to Moab in 2 months, and we're goung to buy 2 more Giants-for another 10,000.


----------

